# Buying a house..now what?



## expatlora1 (Jul 30, 2014)

For foreign nationals who've bought a property in South Africa, should you decide to sell down the line, are you allowed to move your money out of the country after paying all relevant taxes etc.?

What if you get a retirement visa which I understand is valid for 4 years (renewable), can you still move your money out or is that not an option any more? What happens then? :confused2:

Would love to hear from anyone who has bought and sold as a foreigner and also if you have/had a retirement visa and then sold your property. I'm interested in knowing what happens to your money.

Have read a lot of websites, but the information seems to be different each time. Any help will be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Whatever money you bring into SA you are allowed to take it out when you leave, keep a tight record of what you bring in, search the SARS website there should be information there. I'm near retirement age so I've researched a lot on it and checked with my SA bank on the rules.


----------

